# Gen2 TD with 6speed. What issues to look for?



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello new to website. I have 2018 td with manual gear box. Was looking for any issues with this set up that I could look out for. Anybody out there have any complaints or warnings I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Beware of premature Dual Mass Flywheel (DMF) failure. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-gen2-diesel-general-discussion/223401-another-flywheel-3.html

@*MRO1791* can probably add his 2 cents...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Codester said:


> Hello new to website. I have 2018 td with manual gear box. Was looking for any issues with this set up that I could look out for. Anybody out there have any complaints or warnings I would greatly appreciate it!


It's a great car, but the DMF is prone to failure. Mine lasted in 12,500. Replacement was under warranty. The dual mass flywheel is problematic on virtually every vehicle that has one. The one on my Diesel truck lasted less than 50k. There currently is no single mass conversion kit out, yet, but there might be in the near future. Only other issue is the 7" display, it goes crazy bright a night with the back up camera, and sometimes stays super bright at night and won't dim. It can be made to reset with a momentary switch into reverse and out, but annoying to have to find a place to stop on the road to do that, that is a Gen 2 Cruze issue, not specific to the diesel. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Make sure it gets the correct oil, Dexos 2, when you get the oil changed. Mine fantastic and trouble free until the dealer put Dexos 1 in and I didn't realize it until months later. Hasn't had a great track record since and is totally screwed up now emissions-wise ... I doubt it's a coincidence. Bad lesson learned, don't trust anyone. Be super vigilant or better yet, if you can, change it yourself and make sure you get the right stuff.


----------



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> Codester said:
> 
> 
> > Hello new to website. I have 2018 td with manual gear box. Was looking for any issues with this set up that I could look out for. Anybody out there have any complaints or warnings I would greatly appreciate it!
> ...


I appreciate the heads up! I read on the forum you had posted where there are no conversions for single mass and you had noticed "updated" parts numbers on invoice. What year was yours? Because I wonder if in 2017 they had the issues and updated for 2018 (which I realize cars are made a year prior to advertised model date)? I have 28xxx miles on mine and it runs like a scalded dog! I'm not sure if this is a quality control issue with one dmf put together better than the next, but I've stalled maybe 3 times since I've had it and always leave in neutral. I have prematurely let up on clutch after ignition and the engine die a couple times but never anything catastrophic happen thereafter.. hopefully it wont take a sh*t as soon as I'm out of warranty (my luck)


----------



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Make sure it gets the correct oil, Dexos 2, when you get the oil changed. Mine fantastic and trouble free until the dealer put Dexos 1 in and I didn't realize it until months later. Hasn't had a great track record since and is totally screwed up now emissions-wise ... I doubt it's a coincidence. Bad lesson learned, don't trust anyone. Be super vigilant or better yet, if you can, change it yourself and make sure you get the right stuff.


Thank you for your input! I do my own maintenance and always use the dexos so no problem there. Now I will say taking it to a dealer for maintenance is chevy's goal for sure because there is zero clearance with this car and they have sealed up the entire front end with obnoxious covers and little trap doors for oil change etc. Definitely not a good layout for do it yourself maintenance!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Codester said:


> Thank you for your input! I do my own maintenance and always use the dexos so no problem there. Now I will say taking it to a dealer for maintenance is chevy's goal for sure because there is zero clearance with this car and they have sealed up the entire front end with obnoxious covers and little trap doors for oil change etc. Definitely not a good layout for do it yourself maintenance!


Yeah that was one of the reasons I took it to them. I don't even have ramps I can fit this car up on, nor can I fit under it. I also thought I'd be "safer" taking it to them in terms of CYA if any questions came up on warranty work and I was afraid I'd mess something up myself. Go figure. Now I'm terrified I'll be left with a car I can't trust and a voided warranty. I'm really hoping they'll take care of me, it goes in tomorrow and I'll make my case. Needless to say I'll be buying the low profile ramps and dealing with the fidgety cover later. I have other DIY projects galore and didn't want this to be one, but I think it's worth the effort to avoid this. I hope mine survives, these are fantastic cars imo.


----------



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah that was one of the reasons I took it to them. I don't even have ramps I can fit this car up on, nor can I fit under it. I also thought I'd be "safer" taking it to them in terms of CYA if any questions came up on warranty work and I was afraid I'd mess something up myself. Go figure. Now I'm terrified I'll be left with a car I can't trust and a voided warranty. I'm really hoping they'll take care of me, it goes in tomorrow and I'll make my case. Needless to say I'll be buying the low profile ramps and dealing with the fidgety cover later. I have other DIY projects galore and didn't want this to be one, but I think it's worth the effort to avoid this. I hope mine survives, these are fantastic cars imo.[/QUOTE]

They really are! I use regular rhino ramps from walmart and just use a couple scrap 2x4 to start them up the ramp so it doesnt scrape or rip that air dam off lol


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Codester said:


> They really are! I use regular rhino ramps from walmart and just use a couple scrap 2x4 to start them up the ramp so it doesnt scrape or rip that air dam off lol


2X4s is a possibility, I might try that. I just know the first time I thought I'd put it on ramps I put the ramps in front of it, looked at the air dam and was like ... nope. Haha. I guess there's always jack stands too but all the ones I own (a lot) are under other cars right now!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Codester said:


> I appreciate the heads up! I read on the forum you had posted where there are no conversions for single mass and you had noticed "updated" parts numbers on invoice. What year was yours? Because I wonder if in 2017 they had the issues and updated for 2018 (which I realize cars are made a year prior to advertised model date)? I have 28xxx miles on mine and it runs like a scalded dog! I'm not sure if this is a quality control issue with one dmf put together better than the next, but I've stalled maybe 3 times since I've had it and always leave in neutral. I have prematurely let up on clutch after ignition and the engine die a couple times but never anything catastrophic happen thereafter.. hopefully it wont take a sh*t as soon as I'm out of warranty (my luck)


It's not a question of if, but when. They fail left and right on the 1.4's too.

Rhino ramps work great for getting the car up in the air. The air dam drags a tiny bit, but it's flexible.


----------



## resurgent cineribus (Feb 26, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Make sure it gets the correct oil, Dexos 2, when you get the oil changed. Mine fantastic and trouble free until the dealer put Dexos 1 in and I didn't realize it until months later. Hasn't had a great track record since and is totally screwed up now emissions-wise ... I doubt it's a coincidence. Bad lesson learned, don't trust anyone. Be super vigilant or better yet, if you can, change it yourself and make sure you get the right stuff.


Wow; thats something I might expect from a quick change place but shame on the dealer for messing that up. Yup I plan on doing my own oil changes and other maintenance unless its something really complicated thats over my head. Haven't done my oil yet but was wondering if my rhino ramps would cut it.


----------



## resurgent cineribus (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Codester,

How long have you had yours? Did you just find it new/used?

I just bought a 2018 diesel 6 speed used with about 19k on it. Of course I've barely been able to legally drive it yet (save for the 400 miles to drive it home) I'm still fighting with title issues but already love the car. I'll mostly echo the warnings from those who have had theirs longer: do your homework on oil changes. There's lots of fun debate about the appropriate interval and type but at least make sure its Dexos2 and filled to the correct level we can at least all agree on that. If at all possible I would recommend changing it yourself or at least a mechanic you trust. Oil is such a basic thing but these cars are sensitive to it and it's easy to mess up.The DMF issues are scary sounding but I don't think theres much you can do to prevent it. I've stalled mine out a few times since its been years since I've driven a stick but I imagine that won't be very frequent once I get some time logged driving it more. 

Certainly not everyone has the option but I'm working on getting my old car fixed up to be my beater/errand runner and spare some of the miles from the Cruze. I'd like to hold on to the 60k powertrain warranty for awhile. I've heard these cars aren't a fan of short trips so when I have the option I take a different car for close trips and leave the cruze for my long commute to work


----------



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

resurgent cineribus said:


> Hi Codester,
> 
> How long have you had yours? Did you just find it new/used?
> 
> ...


I hear ya man. I bought mine brand new in January of 18. Been running it ever since and have about 29k miles on her. Issue free which that is low low mileage in my eyes but then again I had a 16 colorado stick shift that was always in the shop before this. I do my own oil changes so no problem there. I had a 100 mile round commute when I bought it but now I'm looking at an 18 mile commute with new job. So I am concerned about the short drives and modern diesel not mixing. I've been debating selling it and getting a truck again as I dont need it for mileage anymore but I just love it so much. And I stalled a couple time at first but it is THE easiest to get used too. Forgiving clutch and immediate torque make for a joyful driving experience lol


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Since I'm going through this right now, I would make sure you keep an eye on your DEF level. When these vehicles go into "limp mode" it's really a pain, and honestly pretty dangerous.
The vehicle will do the speed limit, but it takes a looong time to get there; and if you are in fast moving traffic it can be a little disconcerting.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

schmove1 said:


> Since I'm going through this right now, I would make sure you keep an eye on your DEF level. When these vehicles go into "limp mode" it's really a pain, and honestly pretty dangerous.
> The vehicle will do the speed limit, but it takes a looong time to get there; and if you are in fast moving traffic it can be a little disconcerting.


I always got numerous warnings long before the DEF ran out. Once down to "300" miles to empty its warns at every startup.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Make sure it gets the correct oil, Dexos 2, when you get the oil changed. Mine fantastic and trouble free until the dealer put Dexos 1 in and I didn't realize it until months later. Hasn't had a great track record since and is totally screwed up now emissions-wise ... I doubt it's a coincidence. Bad lesson learned, don't trust anyone. Be super vigilant or better yet, if you can, change it yourself and make sure you get the right stuff.


Whoa , that is likely the root of your frequent regens! Demand a new DPF be installed. It's likely some fouling of the DPF happened from the wrong oil, that makes the DPF appear "full" and hence the frequent regens. Good advice in vigilance with oil changes and proper oil.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Codester said:


> I appreciate the heads up! I read on the forum you had posted where there are no conversions for single mass and you had noticed "updated" parts numbers on invoice. What year was yours? Because I wonder if in 2017 they had the issues and updated for 2018 (which I realize cars are made a year prior to advertised model date)? I have 28xxx miles on mine and it runs like a scalded dog! I'm not sure if this is a quality control issue with one dmf put together better than the next, but I've stalled maybe 3 times since I've had it and always leave in neutral. I have prematurely let up on clutch after ignition and the engine die a couple times but never anything catastrophic happen thereafter.. hopefully it wont take a sh*t as soon as I'm out of warranty (my luck)


Mine is a 2018. The clutch wasn't the problem. The false start killed the DMF, and fast. I thought it was early clutch let up during start, and could have been a factor.. DO NOT do that, whatever you do! That said another with a 2018 had the same DMF failure and he's positive he didn't let up early. Here is what I know about DMF, I had one on my truck too, it lasted 45k miles, it became noisy, but I didn't think much about the noise, then it began to slip when towing.. that got my attention. The basic purpose of the DMF is to dampen rotational vibration from the engine, the lower the RPM, and higher the torque, the bigger that vibration is, and thus the "load" on the bumpers within the DMF. It's now apparent that serious low RPM operation in a false or reverse start is capable of destroying the DMF in seconds. That remains a concern for me. The car was still drivable, but it was clear something was seriously wrong, I could even feel it in the clutch pedal. I will be seeking a SMF replacement when it is outside warranty for sure. I otherwise love the car. My Diesel truck now has a SMF (South Bend Clutch). In the meantime, I avoid lugging the engine, which strains the DMF. So down shifting and avoiding loaded engine under 1800 RPM could help prolong the life of the DMF. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Codester said:


> Thank you for your input! I do my own maintenance and always use the dexos so no problem there. Now I will say taking it to a dealer for maintenance is chevy's goal for sure because there is zero clearance with this car and they have sealed up the entire front end with obnoxious covers and little trap doors for oil change etc. Definitely not a good layout for do it yourself maintenance!


Actually, just did an oil change and it's super easy. That flap opens up and both filter and drain is right there, and there is a filter drain plug making it much less messy. Getting enough clearance on ramps was the only challenge. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> Codester said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your input! I do my own maintenance and always use the dexos so no problem there. Now I will say taking it to a dealer for maintenance is chevy's goal for sure because there is zero clearance with this car and they have sealed up the entire front end with obnoxious covers and little trap doors for oil change etc. Definitely not a good layout for do it yourself maintenance!
> ...


Correct for changing oil the trap door isnt that terrible. But to get to anything else you have to get the car high enough and unscrew that undercarriage cover. I suppose it helps keep the bottom aerodynamic and deaden road noise but man it's going to be a pain if anything goes wrong out of warranty. As far as the dmf, mine probably isnt in the best shape. I always keep rpms low. Diesel natural roughness has to wear on it as well.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

My issues with the 6 speed specifically. If you are hammering the throttle the tranny grinds hard and wont go into 2nd gear until the revs drop. There also seems to be a common issue of slave cylinder failure starting to develop. I found a forum post with 3 people discussing their issues with it and mine has been at the dealer for over a month trying to get a cylinder in stock. Theres not much parts being made for dealer repairs which is quite frustrating.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a 2018 diesel 6sp and have done all of the oil changes to date. The only issue I have had is 1 TPMS sensor is now out. Because I am doing oil changes about every 6 weeks, I removed that flap to the oil filter / drain around 20K miles. For me it is just one less step..


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

Related to this thread, I am thinking of moving from a 2014 auto (only transmission available back then) diesel Cruze to a manual one. I have a line on a 2017 manual transmission Cruze with 45k miles. The dealer just let me know that the clutch is being replaced now. I guess that could be considered good (as I will get a new clutch), or is this a sign of things to come?

Comments/thoughts?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Crash said:


> Related to this thread, I am thinking of moving from a 2014 auto (only transmission available back then) diesel Cruze to a manual one. I have a line on a 2017 manual transmission Cruze with 45k miles. The dealer just let me know that the clutch is being replaced now. I guess that could be considered good (as I will get a new clutch), or is this a sign of things to come?
> 
> Comments/thoughts?
> 
> ...


Awful early for a clutch.

The M32 seems extremely failure-prone with the high tq output of the diesel. Mostly the dual-mass flywheel. There have been a handful of reports of the slave cylinder as well.

If it were me, I'd hang on to that tried-and-true Aisin auto box.


----------

